# New (to me) 981 Boxster



## RVExotics (Feb 1, 2008)

I swapped my E92 on a 981 Cayman last summer and have been driving it nearly daily since. It was an awesome car, though kind of spartan on the equipment. In November, I made the mistake of purchasing an old, but pristine, 2001 Boxster S of the 986 vintage. I say mistake because it ruined me on fixed hard tops. So after a few months of switching back and forth between the old car and the Cayman, I began to fantasize what the Cayman would be like with a convertible top (i.e. as a Boxster). 

Not thinking it likely, I looked around and found a few nice 981 Boxsters within driving distance, tossed the details of my Cayman to them, and last weekend I drove home in a black on black 2013 Boxster that had a whopping 12k miles on it (my Cayman had 18k and it was a year newer!). 

By comparison the car is pretty loaded with PDK, HIDs, Infotainment, Nav, Parking Sensors, heated and cooled seats, etc. 

The Cayman was legitimately fun to drive, but this car absolutely is a pleasure. It actually has larger wheels yet feels more compliant on the road likely because of its slightly more flexible chassis. Strangely, and granted this is coming from an amateur, it actually feels more planted to me in the curves. The Cayman was so stiff it tended to 'bounce' a bit if I hit a bump in a curve, and that could be pretty scary at times. This car seems better able to absorb road inconsistencies yet still deliver a thrilling mid-engine experience. 

It met up with some friends and their 997 on Sunday and we did a drive through some awesome roads here in Arkansas. Though they can handily spank this car on the straights, they are more than evenly matched in the bends!


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey! Cool story! 

I've never driven a Cayman, but have driven a 981 Boxster with automatic (rental for a week in California) and now our 987 Boxster S. I can't imagine driving something even stiffer than our Boxster S. Maybe it's the 19 inch wheels (probably would have picked 18's if it didn't already have the 19's on it). Good to know, as we had long considered a new Cayman. This Boxster was an unexpected opportunity that was too good to pass up. Originally the wife was not interested in a convertible, but now she's a total convert. 

For a semi-daily driver (I do also still have the e46), the convertible is really hard to beat. I've never owned one before, but AZ weather is perfect for it, especially this time of year - 75F again today.

Congrats on your 'swap'


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Great looking car. You have a very nice stable listed there.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll jump in here. The stiffness and/or rigidity of the chassis is what I always marvel at after driving the 997. No matter how hard it seems i throw it into a bend, the car does not move. Its unreal - there is no substitute...


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

Rob325_in_AZ said:


> Hey! Cool story!
> 
> I've never driven a Cayman, but have driven a 981 Boxster with automatic (rental for a week in California) and now our 987 Boxster S. I can't imagine driving something even stiffer than our Boxster S. Maybe it's the 19 inch wheels (probably would have picked 18's if it didn't already have the 19's on it). Good to know, as we had long considered a new Cayman. This Boxster was an unexpected opportunity that was too good to pass up. Originally the wife was not interested in a convertible, but now she's a total convert.
> 
> ...


Brrrrr. So chilly! (It's inthe 80's here). 

I'm jealous of you guys! Love the Boxters.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

1Dreamer said:


> Brrrrr. So chilly! (It's inthe 80's here).
> 
> I'm jealous of you guys! Love the Boxters.


I think southern California's climate counts as Boxster weather too.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

Justin T said:


> I'll jump in here. The stiffness and/or rigidity of the chassis is what I always marvel at after driving the 997. No matter how hard it seems i throw it into a bend, the car does not move. Its unreal - there is no substitute...


So, this has raised a question for me:

Since the car and suspension are stiff, that obviously means that crappy/bumpy roads will bounce you all over the place. I slow down, of course, and am willing to put up with that, but I wonder if this is especially hard on the car, since all that force is going directly to the frame, rather than being absorbed by the tires and shocks like they would on an OldsmoBuick?


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Rob325_in_AZ said:


> So, this has raised a question for me:
> 
> Since the car and suspension are stiff, that obviously means that crappy/bumpy roads will bounce you all over the place. I slow down, of course, and am willing to put up with that, but I wonder if this is especially hard on the car, since all that force is going directly to the frame, rather than being absorbed by the tires and shocks like they would on an OldsmoBuick?


Rob,

It's 4 degrees here right at this moment (10 AM). 

Sun's out, though :rofl:

Don't worry about the rigidity of the chassis, the car is built to take it (even with sports suspensions), those Germans are pretty good engineers 

Loss of rigidity is the only real drawback in any convertible, but topless cars have been on the road for many, many years now - if you want to have some fun, google some old "jim handy" films on chassis rigidity - it'll give you a different perspective.


----------



## RVExotics (Feb 1, 2008)

I would agree with Ed. Porsche engineers their cars to be driving daily and driven to the track, then driven daily again. It will take what you throw at it. Having both an old and a new Boxster, I do notice the old car is much more flexible, but there's a 12 year span separating the two so that could be down to engineering improvements. I would like to toss a 987 into the mix and see how it compares, whether it splits the middle or not.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks guys!

I don't mind putting up with the bumps as a driver or passenger (wife is just as aggressive a driver ), but I'm planning to keep this car a long time and was worried about inducing premature squeaks and rattles.

It's funny, when I first got my e46 with the sport package, which included stiffer suspension, it was by far the stiffest car I had ever driven. I kinda worried about the same thing - that bumpy roads would transfer stress to the car, and yet 12 years later, no rattles at all. 

And now that I've gotten used to my e46 after all these years, it actually feels downright soft compared to the Porsche. Of course the e46 could be needing new shocks, I suppose, now at 104k miles. OTOH, whenever I get a brand-new loaner 328i (non-sport) from the dealer while mine is being serviced, it still feels mushier than my 12 year-old e46. I'm always excited to give them their new car back and get back into my old one. 

Ed, summer will be here soon enough, and you'll be cruising around top-down in yours, while we're sitting here at 100F.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I drove the Cayman S with 20" wheels and 19" wheels back to back several times 9 (times to be exact at dealership). The Cayman S with 20" wheel mated to the Sports Suspension had better steering feel and felt a bit more planted but it pretty much literally skipped and bumped off of every dip or bump on the road which was a bit too much if this is your only car as a daily driver which is why I went with the 19" wheels.

This and the M3 are each different in their own ways as I also sold my E92 M3 for a new Cayman S. The M3 is more practical but the Cayman S is more fun on short trips and gets more attention every where ones drives in it.

When your foot is easy and consistent on the gas pedal the Cayman S is more economical compared to the E92 M3 where the M3 just drank fuel no matter how easy you were on the throttle.

Would be nice to own both for different trips.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

If I ever move away from BMW, a Boxster S would be my choice. N4S


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

If I ever move from BMW, Cayman (nil, S or R - doesn't matter to me  ) will be my next toy.


----------



## 328iblack (Mar 15, 2015)

I just got rid of my 2008 cayman. Certified and it was the biggest piece of crap I have ever driven. It broke so much , they could not keep up with the problems . I would list all of the issues I had with the car in the year I owned it, but it would take up the rest of the night. Two major problems they could not "replicate ". Were: 1. Failure to start after several attempts , then start with a nice backfire. 2. Coolant smell coming from the engine on a regular basis . I am ashamed of this car and it was embarrassing. I hope you have better luck. I have a bmw now we will see how that goes. One week with no problems , one up on the cayman, well two up.


----------



## RVExotics (Feb 1, 2008)

That's surprising. Porsche usually stays at the top of JD Power lists and whatnot. If you bought it used, it makes me think it might've been abused by the previous owner, or you just drew the short straw and got a rare lemon.


----------



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

Been driving a 987 boxster for a while, along side X1 35i and both cars drive a bit different but great...thankful I can get out on the road in both when I want and my daughter is not driving the X1.

X1 acceleration is slightly better but there is nothing like driving a manual in the Porsche. Top down and exhaust sound are best on the Porsche. I have not tracked it but am a little rusty when it comes to shifting manuals on auto cross so we shall see this spring.

After being in 5 series, E class and S class Mercedes...it's great to get into small quick cars again

Sent from my GT-P3113 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------

